# Valve Tap



## labrador142 (Jul 1, 2008)

Have a 2002 Passat with the W8 engine. About a week ago I started to hear a slight tap, sounds like a valve tap. It is progressively become louder. I have scheduled a service appointment with the local VW garage and stopped driving it in the meantime. The car has 117K on it. Any advice on cause and if it is a valve tap the cost of repairs?
love this car and hope it's not fatal.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Valve Tap (labrador142)*

could be the cam adjuster issue.... more specifically, if the metal mesh is getting clogged, the oil cant pass thru it as easily. Not sure if you can add something to the oil to ungunk the oil off the mesh... BUT then again, I could be wrong.


----------

